# Subox mini start kits problems (Newbie)



## Aaron Kitson (29/9/15)

I just received my Subox and just filled it up and fired away. I'm getting dry hits all the time and can't seem to find a simple solution. Everything apart from the juice is from the box and I don't know what VP my juice is. I've lowered my watts and tried to follow some tips from youtube but haven't tried to tamper with anything. Any ideas or suggestions as what I should do


----------



## wazarmoto (29/9/15)

Did you prime the coil (few drops of juice on the coil before filling up the tank) ?


----------



## Petrus (29/9/15)

Hi. Did you wetten your coil's wick before fireing?


----------



## Petrus (29/9/15)

Sorry...... Prime.....that 's the word, geez it's still so early. What juice are you using?


----------



## Aaron Kitson (29/9/15)

Unfortunately I didn't prime it, and the juice doesn't have any information on it apart from the flavor and the mg of nicotine


----------



## Petrus (29/9/15)

Aaron, its very important to prime your coil, especially if its your first time using. Even if you build your own coils and wicking, always wet your wick, only to speed up the soaking process. My first draw on my ego one.....also a dry hit, damn. If I can give you advice, get a new coil, that wick will have a burned taste.


----------



## Aaron Kitson (29/9/15)

Thank you, how would I go about doing this process?


----------



## Noddy (29/9/15)

If I recall correctly, in the kanger box is n card informing you to prime, wait 5 minutes before firing.

Put n drop on the juice holes, wait for the wick to absorb it. Repeat 2 or 3 times.If the wick don't absorb the drop of juice, close the tank, and wait for a minute or two. You should be good to fire then.

Dont use that old burned coil. Put in a new one.

Ps, start on low power en progressively work you way up the power range to break in the coil and find you sweet spot


----------



## Petrus (29/9/15)

You will see on the sides of the coil is there a opening on two sides, where you can see the wick. Put some juice on the wick, until the wick is saturated. Then screw on the cap, let it stand for a few minutes and start to vape. My first few draws is initially at a lower wattage just to give the wick time for a decent soak. Have you watched some YouTube videos regarding priming coils.


----------



## Aaron Kitson (29/9/15)

I've followed these instructions and still getting a bit of a kick, is this normal?


----------



## Cave Johnson (29/9/15)

Aaron Kitson said:


> I've followed these instructions and still getting a bit of a kick, is this normal?



If you're using the same coil, yes.

Best bet to get flavour without the burnt taste is to pop in a new coil.


----------



## Andre (29/9/15)

Aaron Kitson said:


> I've followed these instructions and still getting a bit of a kick, is this normal?


What is the mg of the nic?


----------



## Aaron Kitson (29/9/15)

I've used a new coil and the mg is 12mg


----------



## Andre (29/9/15)

Aaron Kitson said:


> I've used a new coil and the mg is 12mg


Have you always been using 12 mg? The "kick" your refer to, I presume you mean "throat hit"? Throat hit is a function of nic strength and PG in the juice. Not getting dry hits anymore?


----------



## Jakey (29/9/15)

Maybe you could also share which juice you are currently using. Im sure theres somebody who would know the vg/pg ratio. The reason I ask this is due to the fact that some juices are just too thick the wick effectively in a tank. 

That being said, as @Andre has mentioned above, 12mg might be too harsh for you. Since I started vaping I never managed to go above 6mg (well except for the 18mg I used to have in my twisp)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (29/9/15)

Jakey said:


> Maybe you could also share which juice you are currently using. Im sure theres somebody who would know the vg/pg ratio. The reason I ask this is due to the fact that some juices are just too thick the wick effectively in a tank.
> 
> That being said, as @Andre has mentioned above, 12mg might be too harsh for you. Since I started vaping I never managed to go above 6mg (well except for the 18mg I used to have in my twisp)


@Jakey, I vaped a twisp mix in my Billow v2 the other day, for something different and hell, almost die.Lol


----------



## Aaron Kitson (29/9/15)

Well all I can say is I can't really go above 10-15 watts otherwise I feel like I'm getting a dry hit or harsh feeling in my throat. Would people advise getting a lower level of mg of nic?


----------



## Andre (29/9/15)

Aaron Kitson said:


> Well all I can say is I can't really go above 10-15 watts otherwise I feel like I'm getting a dry hit or harsh feeling in my throat. Would people advise getting a lower level of mg of nic?


What resistance coil are you using?


----------



## Aaron Kitson (29/9/15)

I wouldn't be able to tell you. All I know is its a RBA mini plus base I got with my starter kit.


----------



## SwickedV (29/9/15)

Your KBOX mini shows the resistance on the screen


----------



## Andre (29/9/15)

Aaron Kitson said:


> I wouldn't be able to tell you. All I know is its a RBA mini plus base I got with my starter kit.


@Aaron Kitson, this thread should go a long way to familiarize yourself with the Subox Mini kit: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

